# Intermittent Coolant Leak



## everett33 (Aug 1, 2018)

I have been having an intermittent coolant leak on my 2014 Cruze Diesel. I have never noticed it actively leaking, just the puddle later on. The puddle is always on the ground right inside the passenger front tire. I though it was probably the water pump, but after pulling the timing cover and pump while changing the timing belt I don't think that was it. It looks like it is the seal between the engine and the plastic fitting that attaches the radiator hose just in front of the water pump. The passenger side socket head cap screw had dried up coolant in it, so that makes me believe that seal is the issue.

I would like to replace the fitting and seal, but I am having trouble finding it on any diagrams. Can anyone get the part number for me?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

It's called a water outlet gasket and water outlet flange. The water outlet flange does not need to be replaced if it's not damaged. Just clean the surfaces and renew the gasket.

Gasket part #55566106

Water outlet flange part # 55566104 (includes gasket)


----------



## everett33 (Aug 1, 2018)

Thank you for the help! I ordered the flange/gasket Monday through my local dealer because the face of the flange didn't look the best, and I picked it up today and got it installed.


----------

